# Odd places they like



## Murphy (Jun 23, 2012)

Murphy has found himself an odd little place to sit. He occasionally can be found in here!

Wondering if anyone else's has odd places to sit?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats just too cute.
I have found June inside the kitchen cabinet before.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mac will sleep on his bed in our livingroom while we watch TV and then it is like he wakes up and realizes that we might leave the room with out him. So to prevent this he wakes up and then does a couple turns and lays down across the entrance to the door. That way if we leave the room he will wake up.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Murphy said:


> Murphy has found himself an odd little place to sit. He occasionally can be found in here!
> 
> Wondering if anyone else's has odd places to sit?


I too had a puppy who liked to hang out in the dryer. Every time I'd go in there to get the warm clothes out, he'd hop right in! Loved the warmth, also liked to sit in the laundry baskets! He can't fit in those places anymore though I tried to post pics but it keeps giving me problems this morning, maybe later!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Our little boy doesn't have any odd places (the cats - yes), just have to comment that this picture is adorable!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Let's see, odd places that Phoebe likes... oh! i know! the crotch of most visitors to my home! ???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby likes to sit with her bum on the arm of the sofa and her legs on the cushions, will try and grab a pic next time.


----------



## Murphy (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes get more pics!

Course, I realise Murphy won't fit in the dryer forever so he best make the most of it!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer got in the dryer when he was little too. Penny loves it under the coffee table, under the dining room table or the landing on the stairs. All places she's protected and can keep an eye out. However they do share a love for the dishwasher.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> Ruby likes to sit with her bum on the arm of the sofa and her legs on the cushions, will try and grab a pic next time.


like this lol


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

SteelCity, mine love the dishwasher too. 

Harrigab, that is too funny. Ruby has such a great face. 

My Flynn likes to put himself in between the back of the sofa and the sofa cushion. Kind of like a hot dog in between a bun.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahaha Harrigab! ;D ;D ;D

Look at those eyes, like she's saying what's so funny about it???


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

outside...the bigger the puddle the better...inside ....anywhere comfy for roxy!!! usualy right on top of me ....hasnt changed despite getting bigger!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lol!!! love the puddle seat!! ;D


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Odd spot #1 - Barely fitting on Grama's lap with her chihuahua buddy on top of her.

Odd spot #2 - Her face wedged between the seats in my husband's truck. She sat there like this for at least 5 minutes.

V's are so strange! ;D


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper has lots of odd places! 

#1: He likes to stand behind the blinds on a wide windowsill. He gets up behind them by climbing on the couch. He has been known to use my shoulder as part of a step ladder, the snot.

#2: This is a new one. He rests his back half on the couch, puts his two front legs down on the floor, and then rests his head on either the ottoman or my knee, if I'm close enough. It loks so uncomfortable, but he seems to enjoy it.

#3: Not so much an odd place, just an odd position. He likes to sit next to you in the car, face the window (which puts his back to you), then awkwardly turn his head and neck so that he is looking at you. It's very contortion-y.


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

speaking of odd positions....bonfire night and clearly not bothered... ;D


----------

